# desperately need help, migration points and tra migration skills assessment



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I am seeking for help and answers from this forum, I hope someone can help me  Here are my details:

Qualifications:
- Advanced Diploma of Hospitality (2 years program in Australia where the first 

year was Certificate III in Patisserie, and the 2nd year was Advanced Diploma in 

Hospitality.) -> Australian Qualification
- Bachelor's Degree in Graphic Design -> from overseas university

Australian Working Experience:
- about 380 hours working as a baker before Certificate III in Patisserie awarded.
- about 740 hours working as a baker after Certificate III in Patisserie awarded.
- about 3 years working in retail with the last position as Trainee Store Manager

Overseas Working Experience:
- about 3 years working in retail as Area Manager
- about 3 years working as Baker

Now, I am about to apply for SS subclass 190, I am wondering if:

1) I am nominating Baker as my occupation, can I claim points from my bachelor's degree even though it is not related to my nominated occupation? Since I will only get 10 points from my Advanced Diploma, but I can get 15 points using the degree.

2) If I can claim points from my degree, where should I go to get it recognized? I have no working experience as graphic designer but.. I have been looking around on the internet and found that VETASSESS would be the right place, but I am not sure if I should do qualification assessment-only or the full skills assessment in order to claim 15 points from my degree..Can anyone assist?

3) For skills assessment by TRA, I assume that they will only consider the working experiences after I got awarded with Certificate III, am I right?

4) Since I am overseas and my country is not listed for OSAP, I will have to use TRA MSA (TRA Migration Skills Assessment). Anyone has experience with this? Did they call your employer or check your workplace etc? Or even call you to interview/check your skill?

Any response will be highly appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

bump! anyone?


----------



## missberty (Jun 22, 2015)

*tra skills*

Hey, 
just wondering how long your skills assessment took to get back to you? 
i just submitted mine and am waiting to hear back


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

missberty said:


> Hey,
> just wondering how long your skills assessment took to get back to you?
> i just submitted mine and am waiting to hear back


Hi missberty, mine took about 3 months/60 working days (they do take their time!), also take note that i am currently offshore thus I took the TRA MSA pathway..it's worth the wait but, since it came back positive


----------



## missberty (Jun 22, 2015)

i was really hoping you were going to say it took less than the 60 days quoted! 
did they call you or your references? 
I'm really unsure as to what to expect !


----------



## aishalange (Nov 26, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi missberty, mine took about 3 months/60 working days (they do take their time!), also take note that i am currently offshore thus I took the TRA MSA pathway..it's worth the wait but, since it came back positive


Hello aoctavianus. How did you go about your documents? Like how did you label them and such? Also, on the VETASSES website, they provided a template for the cover page, but I can't understand how to properly label the "Items" part.

Can you tell me more about which documents you sent? Did you use a migration agent?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

missberty said:


> i was really hoping you were going to say it took less than the 60 days quoted!
> did they call you or your references?
> I'm really unsure as to what to expect !


hi missberty, apologize, i rarely visit this thread and didn't notice that you have replied to it. well, they do take their time  they didn't call me or my employer at all, probably because i provided a very detailed data. judging from the date you send the message, i suppose you should have received the outcome by now. i hope all is good


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

aishalange said:


> Hello aoctavianus. How did you go about your documents? Like how did you label them and such? Also, on the VETASSES website, they provided a template for the cover page, but I can't understand how to properly label the "Items" part.
> 
> Can you tell me more about which documents you sent? Did you use a migration agent?


i did not really label them. what i did was providing a cover letter consists of detailed jobdesc and list of evidences for each experience. I didn't do the skills assessment through VETASSESS but, so i have no idea what you are talking about. Basically what i wrote on the cover letter was:

[company name]
[company address, phone]

[short history of the company and summary of my daily tasks]

[job desc]
- xxxxxxx
- xxxxxxx
- xxxxxxx

[primary evidence]
- xxxxxxx
- xxxxxxx

[secondary evidence]
- xxxxxxx
- xxxxxxx


and then the next pages are the reference letter, payslips, taxation docs, etc.

i hope it helps!


----------



## Multis (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi aoctavianus,

Could you advise what kind of evidence you provide in details? Like how many pay slips.
And did you get the pay slips translated to english?

Thank you


----------



## smani2323well (Oct 7, 2016)

hi experts,
i am trying to apply tra skill assessment,i unable to get letter from my current employer instead i have pay slip and bank statement, can i use these for tra assessment 

thanks advance


----------

